# Italian woman mistakenly given 6 shots of Pfizer COVID vaccine



## Becky1951 (May 10, 2021)

A 23-year-old woman is recovering after she was given six shots of the Pfizer BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine at a hospital in Tuscany, Italy.

The hospital’s parent company confirmed the error, which apparently happened after a nurse mistakenly injected her with the entire vial of vaccine, equivalent to six doses.

The patient is a grad student who had to get the vaccination for her clinical psychology program. She told local newspaper Corriere Della Sera she immediately knew something was wrong because the nurse looked distressed and immediately went to talk to a doctor.

Daniella Gianelli, a spokeswoman for the Noa hospital, told CNN the health care worker realized what happened after seeing the other five syringes meant for the vial.

The woman was held at the hospital for observation after the injection Sunday morning and discharged 24 hours later. She told Corriere Della Sera she had minor symptoms at the hospital – headache, fatigue and shivering – and now has “severe pain at the injection site,” exhaustion as well as fear over any possible ramifications.

Gianelli told CNN she is “in good health” but doctors will continue to monitor her after the “massive dose of vaccine.”

There have been other mix-ups that have made headlines during the roll-out of COVID-19 vaccinations. Several people received empty shots during a vaccination drive at a Virginia Kroger location.

https://wgntv.com/news/coronavirus/italian-woman-mistakenly-given-6-shots-of-pfizer-covid-vaccine/


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> A 23-year-old woman is recovering after she was given six shots of the Pfizer BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine at a hospital in Tuscany, Italy.
> 
> The hospital’s parent company confirmed the error, which apparently happened after a nurse mistakenly injected her with the entire vial of vaccine, equivalent to six doses.
> 
> ...


holy sh*t! lol!


----------



## chic (May 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> holy sh*t! lol!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Mike (May 11, 2021)

Your link doesn't allow European visitors!

Maybe it is a spoof and they don't want any Italians
arguing the fact.

But it is a sad situation and it probably is true, so how
could such a mistake happen, the training would point
out that there are six doses in each little bottle.

Mike.


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

Mike said:


> ...it is a sad situation and it probably is true, so how
> could such a mistake happen, the training would point
> out that there are six doses in each little bottle.
> 
> Mike.


I'm generalizing, and I don't know about Italy, but here in America new young inexperienced workers are coming to the workplace because help is needed when no experienced workers want to work while getting unemployment.

Experienced workers are also scared of getting the virus and don't want to wear a mask from 9-5 since they aren't breathing in any fresh air all day...9-5. Many of the new workers don't speak english very well (not all) and need jobs but just not efficient.

Experienced workers are all out shopping with their unemployment money. The malls and parking lots look like Christmastime! Traffic has picked up. Again, I'm generalizing, but the quality of customer service nowadays is poor....it's quite noticeable.
`


----------



## Becky1951 (May 11, 2021)

Mike said:


> Your link doesn't allow European visitors!
> 
> Maybe it is a spoof and they don't want any Italians
> arguing the fact.
> ...


Google, "Italian woman mistakenly given 6 shots of Pfizer COVID vaccine"

There are dozens of articles reporting it. I'm sure you will find one to access.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

I'm glad she seems to be ok.  In life and in the medical world, sh!t happens.  Medicines and treatments are dispensed by humans and we're prone to occasional errors despite numerous preventative safeguards.   

If you don't know anyone whose health suffered because of a doctor's mistake, call yourself extremely lucky, because I sure do.  In fact I personally know two who died due to medical mistakes back in the mid-1950s. 

That said, I know far more whose health has been restored and lives preserved (my own included) by doctors and the medical world.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I'm glad she seems to be ok.  *In life and in the medical world, sh!t happens.*  Medicines and treatments are dispensed by humans and we're prone to occasional errors despite numerous preventative safeguards.
> 
> If you don't know anyone whose health suffered because of a doctor's mistake, call yourself extremely lucky, because I sure do.  In fact I personally know a two who died due to medical mistakes back in the mid-1950s.
> 
> That said, I know far more whose health has been restored and lives preserved (my own included) by doctors and the medical world.


Try telling that to patients who have been admitted into hospitals for surgery and come out with the wrong limb missing, or worse.

That's the problem with society today, people have become much too forgiving when it relates to medical screw-ups.

The nurse should be seen out the door.

You should change your username to Mary Poppins, because you seem to always have a way of adding a spoon full of sugar to everything wrong in this world.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Try telling that to patients who have been admitted into hospitals for surgery and come out with the wrong limb missing, or worse.
> 
> That's the problem with society today, people have become much too forgiving when it relates to medical screw-ups.
> 
> ...


Better a spoonful of sugar than a spoonful of sh!t... 

My sister died in the 1950s due to a doctor and hospital error.  There was no accountability whatsoever and virtually no recourse, despite ample evidence of what had occurred.  (Wrong blood type in a transfusion.)  

I can't speak to Canada's medical system, but over the past 60 years American patients have gained far more rights, doctors have been knocked off their godlike pedestals, and mistakes are not easily covered up.     

As long as fallible humans are in the mix, mistakes are going to happen.  That's a given.  I accept that risk when I go to a doctor, take medication, or have a procedure of any kind performed.


----------



## Mike (May 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Google, "Italian woman mistakenly given 6 shots of Pfizer COVID vaccine"
> 
> There are dozens of articles reporting it. I'm sure you will find one to access.


When I made the "Spoof" statement Becky, it was with tongue
in cheek, yes I believe it and yes I have checked and there are
many as you say, I apologise for being flippant.

Mike.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 11, 2021)

Mike said:


> When I made the "Spoof" statement Becky, it was with tongue
> in cheek, yes I believe it and yes I have checked and there are
> many as you say, I apologise for being flippant.
> 
> Mike.


I seriously thought you were having issues accessing that link. I was trying to help. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I'm glad she seems to be ok.  In life and in the medical world, sh!t happens.  Medicines and treatments are dispensed by humans and we're prone to occasional errors despite numerous preventative safeguards.
> 
> If you don't know anyone whose health suffered because of a doctor's mistake, call yourself extremely lucky, because I sure do.  In fact I personally know two who died due to medical mistakes back in the mid-1950s.
> 
> That said, I know far more whose health has been restored and lives preserved (my own included) by doctors and the medical world.


what puzzles me is the fact that they are wondering if she needs a second dose. hell no she don't. she's had 3 yrs worth in one day! duh!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Better a spoonful of sugar than a spoonful of sh!t...
> 
> My sister died in the 1950s due to a doctor and hospital error.  There was no accountability whatsoever and virtually no recourse, despite ample evidence of what had occurred.  (Wrong blood type in a transfusion.)
> 
> ...


I am very sorry to hear about your sister, Star.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your sister, Star.


Thank you.  I was deeply affected by her death.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Thank you.  I was deeply affected by her death.


My husband knows an elderly man that lost a sister, and the man was telling my husband that the loss of his sister affected him more deeply than when he lost his parents.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband knows an elderly man that lost a sister, and the man was telling my husband that the loss of his sister affected him more deeply than when he lost his parents.



I was only 5 when she died.


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

That's hard StarSong. I'm sorry for your loss at such a young age.

I should clarify my post#5. I was referring to Outdoor Malls...I haven't been to any Indoor Malls so I don't know anything about those. I suspect they're ghost towns. But at the outdoor malls you still have to go into the stores and they're jammed with people at places like target, grocery stores, home improvement stores, home goods stores, hobby stores, etc.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Better a spoonful of sugar than a spoonful of sh!t...
> 
> My sister died in the 1950s due to a doctor and hospital error.  There was no accountability whatsoever and virtually no recourse, despite ample evidence of what had occurred.  (Wrong blood type in a transfusion.)
> 
> ...


In Canada doctors haven’t been knocked off their godlike pedestals since we have health services covered under our federal government. 
Due to this, it’s almost impossible to sue doctors for malpractice. There are some medical lawsuits in Canada but it’s very rare. Our doctors and medical staff are protected under blanket insurance.

Sorry for your loss Starsong.


----------



## Mike (May 12, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I seriously thought you were having issues accessing that link. I was trying to help. LOL


I really cannot open the link for the reasons stated Becky, see the image
below.

It does say the European Economic Area, which we have left now.

Mike.


----------

